# 1590BB Three in One Pedal



## Ctrl4Smilerz (Aug 11, 2022)

I would like to build something like this. It's two TS-808s and a Ross style compressor with a switch that lets you put the compressor in the front or back of the chain. As far as I know there are no PCBs for a double TS-808. I could use 2x Little Green Scream Machine and Aurora Compressor from AionFX but don't think I could get them to fit. Would I be better off doing perfboards, or are there smaller PCBs available?


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Aug 11, 2022)

Ctrl4Smilerz said:


> I would like to build something like this. It's two TS-808s and a Ross style compressor with a switch that lets you put the compressor in the front or back of the chain. As far as I know there are no PCBs for a double TS-808. I could use 2x Little Green Scream Machine and Aurora Compressor from AionFX but don't think I could get them to fit. Would I be better off doing perfboards, or are there smaller PCBs available?


You definitely wouldn’t fit two scream machines and the Aion compressor all in a 1590bb. Probably not even a 1590XX, which is what the pedal in the reverb listing looks like. If you’re dead set on a 1590bb, I think your only option if probably to use 3 1590A-sized boards. I remember seeing a 1590A sized Ross/dynacomp somewhere. The only 1590A sized Tubescreamer board I can think of is the Fuzzpup Tube Screamer from FuzzDog, but there may be someone else with a similar sized board. I thought Madbean had one, but I’m not seeing it anywhere on their site.


----------



## benny_profane (Aug 11, 2022)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> If you’re dead set on a 1590bb, I think your only option if probably to use 3 1590A-sized boards.


Or designing your own board. You’d be able to cut down on redundant circuit blocks and streamline the layout.


----------



## Ctrl4Smilerz (Aug 11, 2022)

benny_profane said:


> Or designing your own board. You’d be able to cut down on redundant circuit blocks and streamline the layout.


That sounds like the best option, but I don't think I have the necessary knowledge.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Aug 11, 2022)

benny_profane said:


> Or designing your own board. You’d be able to cut down on redundant circuit blocks and streamline the layout.


True, but I always feel funny suggesting that to people if I don’t know their experience level with electronics in general, since I’d figure some majority of the diy pedal community as a whole don’t have experience in using a PCB CAD and wouldn’t be comfortable with designing their own board. I think most people with the skill set to make PCB layouts would think to do that themselves, and a triple effect layout is a pretty tough starting point.

That said, to the OP— if you’re fairly confident in your troubleshooting abilities and you want to learn to design your own PCB layouts, why not jump in head first! Us folks here could give you pointers and check your layouts for glaring errors before you place an order for the boards if you go that route.


----------



## jimilee (Aug 11, 2022)

You’d be hard pressed to be able to stomp on three switches in a 1590bb.


----------



## Ctrl4Smilerz (Aug 11, 2022)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> True, but I always feel funny suggesting that to people if I don’t know their experience level with electronics in general, since I’d figure some majority of the diy pedal community as a whole don’t have experience in using a PCB CAD and wouldn’t be comfortable with designing their own board. I think most people with the skill set to make PCB layouts would think to do that themselves, and a triple effect layout is a pretty tough starting point.
> 
> That said, to the OP— if you’re fairly confident in your troubleshooting abilities and you want to learn to design your own PCB layouts, why not jump in head first! Us folks here could give you pointers and check your layouts for glaring errors before you place an order for the boards if you go that route.


Thank you. Could you recommend any resources to getting started with PCB design and CAD?


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Aug 11, 2022)

jimilee said:


> You’d be hard pressed to be able to stomp on three switches in a 1590bb.


I’ve done 3 and even 4 switches in a 1590BB without issue. With a 3-switch BB layout, the real key is to have the outer two switches as low-profile stomp switches with the backing nut set to lower their height as much as you can, and then the middle switch raised up quite a bit so you can hit it without hitting either of the other two.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Aug 11, 2022)

Ctrl4Smilerz said:


> Thank you. Could you recommend any resources to getting started with PCB design and CAD?


I’m far from the most experienced PCB designer here, so I don’t know that I can offer the *most* useful advice (I sorta just messed around with stuff to figure things out. I still have to refer to Google to figure out how to do certain basic things since I can never remember the hotkeys) but my preferred program is DipTrace. In my opinion it’s a lot less straining on the eyes, and it’s more intuitive to use than the other programs I’ve tried (KiCad and Eagle). There are some good pedal component libraries you can find on the DIYstompboxes and Madbean forums. If you’re not in a huge rush to build this pedal, starting with a simple Electra or LPB circuit might be a good way to get used to the software.


----------



## fig (Aug 11, 2022)

Ctrl4Smilerz said:


> Thank you. Could you recommend any resources to getting started with PCB design and CAD?








						TUTORIAL - So, You're Interested in Circuit Design, huh?
					

@BuddytheReow  submitted a new resource:  So, You're Interested in Circuit Design, huh? - Tutorial Introduction  Hey Folks,  If you've stumbled upon the new resource thread you're either a bit too nosy on this site or you're genuinely interested in designing your own circuit. If you're the...




					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------



## Betty Wont (Aug 11, 2022)

jimilee said:


> You’d be hard pressed to be able to stomp on three switches in a 1590bb.


I just finished the Lectricfx Altered State Phaser and it comfortably fits 3 stomps in a 1590bb.


----------



## jimilee (Aug 11, 2022)

Betty Wont said:


> I just finished the Lectricfx Altered State Phaser and it comfortably fits 3 stomps in a 1590bb.


Yes, but does your foot step on one stomp and not the other two?


----------



## jimilee (Aug 11, 2022)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> I’ve done 3 and even 4 switches in a 1590BB without issue. With a 3-switch BB layout, the real key is to have the outer two switches as low-profile stomp switches with the backing nut set to lower their height as much as you can, and then the middle switch raised up quite a bit so you can hit it without hitting either of the other two.


4 in a 1590bb? That insanity!


----------



## Betty Wont (Aug 11, 2022)

jimilee said:


> Yes, but does your foot step on one stomp and not the other two?


I wear boots and do just fine. Granted I wear an equivalent to a men's 8.


----------



## benny_profane (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Aug 11, 2022)

jimilee said:


> 4 in a 1590bb? That insanity!


indeed 



https://imgur.com/H6UxzBZ


Using the same staggered height method I mentioned for the 3-switch form factor


----------



## jimilee (Aug 11, 2022)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> indeed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great. You must have little feet.


----------



## Robert (Aug 11, 2022)

I've wanted a dual TS board for years, lets make that one happen.   👍


----------



## jimilee (Aug 11, 2022)

Robert said:


> I've wanted a dual TS board for years, lets make that one happen.   👍


With different clipping options. The king of screamers.


----------



## benny_profane (Aug 11, 2022)

Isn’t that the conceit with the palisades?


----------



## Robert (Aug 11, 2022)

The Palisades is only one though...    I want to stack them like a KoT.

The Scream of Kings™ ...


----------



## MichaelW (Aug 11, 2022)

Robert said:


> The Palisades is only one though...    I want to stack them like a KoT.
> 
> The Scream of Kings™ ...


"King of YATS"! 

I'm in!!!!


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Aug 11, 2022)

jimilee said:


> That looks great. You must have little feet.


US Men’s 11.5 extra wide ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Robert (Aug 12, 2022)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> US Men’s 11.5 extra wide ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## mybud (Aug 13, 2022)

Robert said:


> View attachment 30633


‘I walked up on the platform
The man gave me the news
He said “You must be jokin’, son,
Where did you get those shoes”?’


----------



## Feral Feline (Sep 8, 2022)

I somehow missed this thread, sorry to raise it from the dead.



Until Robert has a PCB for a Dual 808, I'll make some other submissions similar to Bricksnbeatles' suggestions, re 1590A etc.

Not quite a TS, but GPCB has a postage stamp of a Zen drive, Mini-Zenith.  Two of those would easily fit with room left over for a compact Dynacomp PCB (FuzzDog does NOT have a DyanPup), but BYOC has a 1590A dyna-ross (and 1590A TS).

There's other compact stuff out there, if you dig around for it. How 'bout a Muff, Rat and Bluesbreaker all in a 1590BB? Can do!

While 3 stompers on a 1590BB is tight, it is doable if you stick to 9mm pots with Davies 1900 knobs (Davies clones) and kind of stagger the footswitches, outer ones slightly up and middle one at the very bottom of the enclosures face.



BTW...
I aim to have a pedal put together soonish that has 4 stompers on a 1590BB, and I've got BIG FEET! (47)






Do you really want to squeeze 3 circs in a 1590BB when your feets too big?
One never knows, do one?!


----------



## giovanni (Sep 18, 2022)

Betty Wont said:


> I just finished the Lectricfx Altered State Phaser and it comfortably fits 3 stomps in a 1590bb.


How do you like it? I was looking at building more phasers and this one is on my list.


----------



## Betty Wont (Sep 18, 2022)

giovanni said:


> How do you like it? I was looking at building more phasers and this one is on my list.


It's a quality project as always from those guys. And fun to build. I enjoyed matching the leds to the originals rocker switch colors. The Phaser itself isn't anything special, but the ramping feature is pretty cool. I'm not too keen on the middle preset. It's a weird speed and intensity for a Phaser (think reggae dub), but the slow and fast are nice. I consider the pedal more of a vintage curiosity than something for the modern pedalboard.


----------

